# Looking for a small/mid fixed blade on a budget?



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

The scrapyard 411 is back up for sale after having gone missing for quite some time - and will probably only be available for a limited time. One of my favorites! The grips are great and the steel is tougher than nails!

Scrap Yard Knife Company

Only caveat - it doesn't come with a sheath.


----------

